
Apple contractors 'regularly hear confidential details' on Siri recordings - ForFreedom
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jul/26/apple-contractors-regularly-hear-confidential-details-on-siri-recordings
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20539387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20539387)

------
methuselah
So where is now we care about your privacy?

------
methuselah
Wait apple said privacy?

